# Does your dog get itchy in the winter?



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

Bison is itchy again. I am a bit slow to catch on, but he did this the past two winters as well. Last winter, I was thinking allergy and even talked to the vet about it. We were on a "wait and watch" plan, but it cleared up in the spring. The winter before it was a hot spot... didn't make the connection. Third time, it finally clicks. Dryer air? Cold? I know my skin gets drier.

What can I do? I don't think he would appreciate the Bath and Body works lotion I use on my dry skin.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Are you supplementing with Salmon oil/vitamin E? It does help. My dogs have started scratching in the past couple weeks,as we have turned on the furnace. I have a humidifier for the severe months(we heat w/ wood, too) Humidifiers help everyone!


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Yep, fish oil and Vit. E


----------



## k950ECHO (Oct 15, 2009)

My skin gets dry so do the girls. I supplement with Raw egg, Olive Oil, fish oil, cod liver, salmon oil, oatmeal, yogurt. i dont bathe them as often in the winter time.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Yep, dry skin, just like humans! When we run the furnace it gets dry in the house. You cna try to add more humidity to the air for him too.


----------



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

YES! me too! humidifier helps.


----------



## hk45shooter (Apr 7, 2009)

How are you "supplementing"? Are they liquids you add to the food, liquid capsules? 

I've been curious of this subject too, & was gonna start a new topic till I found this one. Nico has begun scratching & biting (chomping) like his skin is dry. I have a humidifier, but have not used it yet this year cause the humidity in the house is 65%.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I use human grade salmon oil gel caps, you can give a couple in the am and pm and then give one 400iu vitamin E daily. I feed raw eggs about 4 times a week, too. My dogs still are scratching now, but I think it is the winter coat coming in.


----------

